# Как выключить лампочки на правой панели баяна Roland FR-8xb?



## bykov.acco (3 Ноя 2016)

Здравствуйте!
Интересует такой вопрос: как выключить лампочки на правой панели баяна Roland fr 8-xb?
И второй вопрос: есть ли и если есть то возможно ли загрузить готовые звуки(имею в виду отредактированные уже имеющиеся звуки)?


----------



## kep (3 Ноя 2016)

bykov.acco (03.11.2016, 02:48) писал:


> Интересует такой вопрос: как выключить лампочки на правой панели баяна Roland fr 8-xb?


 Только оторвав проводки Ну или залепив, например, черной изолентой.
bykov.acco (03.11.2016, 02:48) писал:


> И второй вопрос: есть ли и если есть то возможно ли загрузить готовые звуки(имею в виду отредактированные уже имеющиеся звуки)?


 С этого момента поподробнее: имеются ли в виду звуки аккордеона или другого инструмента? Тогда почти никак, кроме 3 сделанных Роландом звуковых расширений, на форуме про них писали.


----------



## bykov.acco (3 Ноя 2016)

Проводку точно отрывать не буду))
А по второму вопросу:
1.как найти где писали о расширениях?
2. Если я правильно понял, то звуки акордеона можно улучшить не только "3 слеланных Роландом звуковых расширений"?


----------



## kep (3 Ноя 2016)

1.как найти где писали о расширениях?bykov.acco (03.11.2016, 13:24) писал:


> 1.как найти где писали о расширениях?


 http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/kompyuternyietehnologii/topic-5704.htmlbykov.acco (03.11.2016, 13:24) писал:


> 2. Если я правильно понял, то звуки акордеона можно улучшить не только "3 слеланных Роландом звуковых расширений"?


Правильно понимаете
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/kompyuternyietehnologii/topic-266-page-21.html

Но лучше всех это сделал Ричард Ноэл:
http://www.noelaccordion.com/roland.html


----------



## bykov.acco (3 Ноя 2016)

Подскажите еще пожалуйста: как эти настройки загрузить и установить в баяне?
Может уже где-то этот процес описывался... Не могу найти...


----------



## kep (4 Ноя 2016)

RTFM 
https://www.roland.com/global/support/by_product/fr-8x/owners_manuals/b3201b42-4f
c7-401b-b5fb-7fa931b771a8/


Если по-русски легче, вот ссылка на русское руководство:
https://www.rolandmusic.ru/support/by_product/fr-8x/owners_manuals/90054


----------



## bykov.acco (14 Ноя 2016)

Спасибо! постараюсь разобраться!


----------

